# Paddy has left the building



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I just had a home visit from the vet to put my dearest Paddy to sleep. He was 16 and a half years old and I was there at the moment of his conception, his birth and now sadly his death.
He was diagnosed as diabetic two years ago and I suppose in many ways my life has revolved around him since that time so it is going to be very hard adapting to life without him.








































Rest in Peace my darling boy.


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

oh sorry to hear this he is a lovely cat made me sad reading this {hugs}


----------



## Nina_82 (Sep 26, 2010)

Rest In Peace Paddy. 

What a lovely looking cat he was, lovely markings.

Always a hard decision but you did the best by Paddy I'm sure.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Rip Paddy


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh no, so very, very sorry  

Sending huge hugs to you all, enjoy the sunshine at the bridge beautiful Paddy xxx


----------



## ab22 (Aug 27, 2011)

so sorry to hear about paddy


----------



## bobby7 (Sep 10, 2011)

So very sorry to read this. Paddy was such a handsome boy. Run free little one. xx


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear this - Paddy was beautiful.

Sleep tight little guy


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm so, so sorry. He was a lovely lad


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

RIP Paddy. What a lovely life you had with a lovely mum. I wish every animal had the same. You were truly loved sweetheart. 

God bless. xxx


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Im so very sorry.. RIP Paddy xxx


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Sorry for your loss 

Beautiful photos of him, such a handsome boy xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Oh PP's Im so very sorry to read this.There are no words to say that will make a difference.Run free at Rainbow Bridge Paddy xx


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

Run free at the bridge Paddy xxx. He certainly was one handsome boy.

You have made the hardest decision a pet owner ever has to make...hugs
But i`m sure you had a good life together & many happy memories to treasure


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

So sorry he was a handsome boy

RIP PADDYxx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.
Paddy had a lovely life with you.
I hope happy memories of him will help you through the pain.
You have some Fab photos of him so handsome x

R.I.P Paddy and run free at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Awwww I am so sorry he was such a stunning boy.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

So sorry to read this PP  (((hugs)))


----------



## BullyMolly (Sep 26, 2011)

Rest Easy little one x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

So sorry to hear of your loss of Paddy, He looked like a really beautiful boy so full of character. Im sure Paddy had 16half wonderful full years with you and knew he was much loved. Sadly though however long is never ever enough.
May you spirit play forever free in sunshine Paddy.


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

I am so sorry paddypaws for your loss

R.I.P PADDY


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh PP - I have only just seen this. 

I am SO, SO sorry hun. :sad:

He truly was a gorgeous boy and I know that you will miss him very much.

My thoughts are with you at this very sad time.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm so sorry xx



RIP Paddy, you were and always will be gorgeous xxx


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

So sorry to read post xxx

Run free at the bridge Paddy and chase the butterflies with all of our Angels who are just waiting to see us again.

(((hugs)))


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh hun, I can't believe I missed this. Only found it while snooping - was concerned as you were so quiet 

I'm truly sorry for your loss, he was a handsome man and I'm certain that he felt safe and secure being at home with you and the gang as he went to sleep. I'm afraid I'm completely lost for words as it doesn't seem like anything I can say will do your loss any justice :frown:

I would like to think though, that as you were such a pillar with Sooty in his last few weeks and after he passed, that Paddy and him are chilled out keeping each other company and waiting for us 

Huge hugs from me, Storm and Benji xxxx


----------



## babygirls (Aug 22, 2011)

So sorry to read this 

Thinking of you hun take care x


----------

